# Ennio Morricone



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Italian composer Ennio Morricone has died at age 91. During his career he composed over 400 scores for cinema and television, most notable "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly"...R.I.P. Maestro.


----------

